# Zu Besuch im Vogelpark



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2011)

Am Donnerstag war das Wetter für einen Ausflug in den Vogelpark gerade richtig.
Sonne, 20°C, ein lauer Wind, auf ging's!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zu Besuch im Vogelpark*

Servus Eva-Maria

Der Ausflug hat sich gelohnt 

Bild #9 gefällt mir sehr gut 

Wir haben den letzten Sommertag auch noch genützt und waren im NP Neusiedlersee ...

Bilder stell ich nachher noch ein ...

Naja ... im August soll der Sommer ja wieder zurück kommen ... hoffentlich ... :beten

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Mubala (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zu Besuch im Vogelpark*

Den Greifvogel im Flug hast du aber gut erwischt  Das wäre mir wahrscheinlich nicht gelungen. Wobei mir grad einfällt, dass du wahrscheinlich das Bild nur zugeschnitten hast


----------

